

First Look: MacBook and MacBook Pro - lanceweatherby
http://www.macworld.com/article/136063/2008/10/macbook_first_look.html

======
mattculbreth
So this post says that I can upgrade my own memory on the things, but I saw
yesterday somewhere that we can't. That would have been a nonstarter.

